# iPod version 3.1.3  Mise a jour ?



## bernie14 (23 Novembre 2013)

j'ai toujours un iPod deja ancien mais en farfait etat car tres tres peu utilisé, je voudrais faire une mise a jour (s'il en existe) avant mise en vente.
je ne peux acceder à des mises à jour.
un conseil serait le bien venu:love:
merci


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

Vous voulez faire une mise à jour alors que vous dites la ligne d'en dessous que vous ne pouviez pas y accéder ?! 
Vous avez donné la réponse à votre question dans votre message.
Je m'explique: votre iPod est déjà sous iOS 3.1 et à mon avis si l'on ne vous propose pas de mise a jour , c'est tout simplement qu'il ne peut pas être mis à jour. Donc pas d'upgrade possible en os sauf si vous possédez un iPod touch V3 , ou peut être V2 il doit sûrement être possible d'aller sous iOS4.


----------



## bernie14 (26 Décembre 2013)

merci,
je voulais le mettre a jour pour le vendre ,je ne l'utilise pas
meric


----------

